# Need info on a soda bottle...



## Willow (Dec 23, 2010)

Found a CCS bottle, never seen one before...
 Has 6 sides on the neck with a star embossed in each side, shoulder is round with 'soda water' embossed on 2 sides with 'property of (looks like its rough here) coca cola bottling co. 9 fl. oz.
 Then the middle of the bottle is square with,  CCS embossed on each side, a neat screen texture embossed all over the body,
 at the base it says patented May 11, 1926 with some other letters/numbers. the bottom says Hearne Texas.
 It is the complete bottle, next to it is another...called a 'Big 4 Bottling Company' Waco Texas on the bottom I never heard of it...
 Can any body help with this?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey John,

 Were these part of your "Bottles Lying Everywhere" site?

 Unless I'm mistaken, that CCS bottle (Coca-Cola Soda?) is a flavor bottle. From a town as small as Hearne, it may be a real good one.

 Big Four Bottling Co. put out "Four Kola, Big Four Bottling Works, Waco, Texas" From.

 They also bottled Koca-Nola at one time. See here.

 I'm sure some of our Soda Experts can tell you more.  Could'ya take them outside and gett a bigger/better photo of those guys? I'd like to see em up close & poysonal.


----------



## Willow (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply surfaceone, actually these came from a ranch I'm building a house on near Meridian. 
 Probably would not bothered to look around were it not for this forum....so I'm blaming this forum....now I'm looking everywhere!
 Found  old houses,(actually their old stone foundations and fireplaces are all that is left),water well (hand dug) fallen barns and a gully nearby. Owner told me to look all I wanted. 
 I will get some better pics. The broken KOB was from the river and I was cleaning it along with the ones from today.
 I'm beginning to think all the bottles and pieces on the river are just what people have thrown in the river.....it's just moving down with each major flood. The debris is not following any kind of pattern. It is literally everywhere. There are still 2 or more miles of shoreline to cover on both sides and several feeder creeks....it will be my long term project trying to find the dump.


----------



## celerycola (Dec 23, 2010)

*RE: Big 4 Waco*

From the book
 KolaWars: Dr. Pepper & Deacon Brown.

 In 1905, J. William Wells was manager of the Big 4 Bottling Works at Waco, Texas. Under Wells' management the firm bottled a large number of flavors and directed a major advertising campaign at the out-of-town trade. The promotion included form letters and a series of cards advertising the plants thirty odd drinks. In addition to traditional flavors such as lemon, orange, celery, and root beer, Wells bottled specialty drinks such as Mexican Hot, Sassafras Brew, Chocolate Cream Soda, Koca-Nola, and Big 4 Phosphates. After two years of experimentation Wells took his four most popular flavors and expanded into the syrup and extract business. Introduced nationwide in the June, 1907, issue of the National Bottlerâ€™s Gazette were the 'Big Four Specialties:' Sassafras Brew, Cremo-Choclat, Four- Kola, and Deacon Brown.

 By the time J. William Wells arrived in Waco Dr. Pepper was well established in Waco and had franchised bottlers across the South. Dr. Pepper and itâ€™s companion drink, Circle â€˜Aâ€™ Brand Ginger Ale, were bottled in Waco by the Artesian Manufacturing and Bottling Company. Artesian used a distinctive tall bottle with a large â€˜Aâ€™ in a circle. Wells chose to use a similar tall bottle with a large number â€˜4â€™ in a circle that could easily be confused with the Circle â€˜Aâ€™ bottle.

 Waco wasn't big enough for both Dr. Pepper and Deacon Brown. In 1909, Wells left Waco for Prattville, Alabama, where he became partner with W. N. Smith. For two years Smith, a local druggist, had operated the Artesian Manufacturing Company of Prattville. Smith held the local franchise for Dr. Pepper and Circle 'A' Brand Ginger Ale under license from the Waco firm. Those drinks were discontinued on Wells arrival in favor of Deacon Brown and Klansman Ginger Ale.


----------



## Willow (Dec 23, 2010)

*RE: Big 4 Waco*

celerycola,
 Thanks for the information, sounds like these big 4 bottles were not around for long.
 Shame the top is missing, but there may be more where that one came from.
 The book you reference is it available at book stores? Amazon.com?
 I appreciate your taking time to reply.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 24, 2010)

*RE: Big 4 Waco*

John,
 Please give me a call, as you're able. (810) 214-1850

 Thanks,
 Bill


----------



## celerycola (Dec 24, 2010)

*RE: Big 4 Waco*



> ORIGINAL:  Willow
> 
> celerycola,
> Thanks for the information, sounds like these big 4 bottles were not around for long.
> ...


 Available direct from the author. Email me offline.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 26, 2010)

*RE: Big 4 Waco*

seems to me you are in a bottling works dump . ihave found several bottling works dumps including ones with several . competitors bottles being whole .  i once got into a blob soda bottling works dump . that is very early for minnesota . good luck  on your digs . try to find the hand finished crown top part of this dump  .


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jan 25, 2011)

*RE: Big 4 Waco*



> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> 
> From the book
> ...


 
 J. William Wells also had owned a bottling company called Steam Bottling Works. in Galveston Texas and had put out a hutch bottle with a picture of a caveman on it. This is a rare bottle. See pics below


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jan 25, 2011)

*Caveman hutch bottle*

J. William Wells also had owned a bottling company in Galveston Texas  and had put out a hutch bottle with a picture of a caveman on it. This  is a rare bottle. See pics below


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jan 25, 2011)

*RE: Caveman hutch bottle*

J. William Wells also had owned a bottling company in Galveston Texas  and had put out a hutch bottle with a picture of a caveman on it. This  is a rare bottle. See pics below


----------



## celerycola (Jan 25, 2011)

*RE: Caveman hutch bottle*

From the book 
 KolaWars: Dr. Pepper & Deacon Brown

 In 1897, J. William Wells was established in Galveston, Texas, as proprietor of the Wells Steam Bottling Works. The lure of a tremendous untapped market south of the border proved too strong for Wells. By 1901, Wells was firmly planted in Mexico with bottling plants at Chihuahua and Santa Rosalia. In a letter to the National Bottlerâ€™s Gazette he described his bottling operation 'Fabrica El Leon.'

 "Mexico is rapidly filling up with Americans, especially North Mexico, and I might say that it is filling up with bottling works as well. We have just started a branch at Santa Rosalia, this state, and learn that the Greeks from Torreon are going to come there with a plant. I can say that they will be in faster company than they have ever met before. Leo Fleishman, the prosperous bottler from Durango, and Gomez Palaciowas, were up during the fiestas and called to see us. Our plant is conceded by all to be the best equipped and most up-to-date plant in the republic, and we are told by all visiting bottlers that our productions are second to none manufactured in Mexico or in the United States. I have personally heard visiting Americans attending bull fights here remark that our goods were away above the average that they get in the larger cities of the United States."


----------



## celerycola (Jan 25, 2011)

*RE: Caveman hutch bottle*

From the book 
 KolaWars: Dr. Pepper & Deacon Brown

 Similarity between Big 4 and Circle A bottles.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Caveman hutch bottle*

Yea, now you know why Dr Pepper run him out of Waco, and some of his ads were a little negative towards Dr Pepper!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Caveman hutch bottle*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> J. William Wells also had owned a bottling company in Galveston Texas  and had put out a hutch bottle with a picture of a caveman on it. This  is a rare bottle. See pics below


 
 Now that is a cool hutch!  Captainnnnnnnnnnnn Caveeeeeeeeeee  Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Caveman hutch bottle*

undeniably one of the most interesting picture bottles out there.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Caveman hutch bottle*

Wow, what a strange bottle! I've seen some really cool Canadian blobs with squirrels, and a Chicago one with a big reclining polar bear, but that's the first caveman bottle I've seen!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2011)

*RE: Caveman hutch bottle*

That has to be made in 3000 BC  []


----------

